# UK swine flu vaccine 'approved'



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8274374.stm


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm wondering whether or not I need this vaccination as I had swine flu at the beginning of August.


----------



## allisonb (Sep 28, 2009)

Mmmm.....haven't decided whether I will have it or not yet but am thinking probably not as I don't think there's enough information about it to make an informed choice.  I work in the NHS and lots of the docs that I work with wouldn't take tamiflu or give it to their families.......


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 28, 2009)

My GP more or less pushed me into taking tamiflu - as I'm not a medical expert, I didn't know how badly the swine flu would affect my asthma. Everyone that I've spoken to has said they've either heard it makes you feel much worse and doesn't really help the symptoms or have actually experienced it. I always feel rough for a few days after the flu jab but then I have to balance that against the one time I was hospitalised for a respiratory infection and end up choosing the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2009)

my mate got it last monday and she rang the 24 hr line and it was closed and was told to ring back at 8am she rang at 6am, how weird that aint 24 hrs to me,! then she had to have her flu friend get her her tamiflu , she took the first 2 and brought them back up , she rang work today telling them she will be back and it now emerges she wont be back to work as she is not over it fully, id rather take the jab then be bed ridden like she was for a week.


----------



## Psychomuso (Sep 28, 2009)

From what I remember, if you get swine flu, you are contagious for the first 5 days. I contacted my GP rather than ringing the hotline and he diagnosed me over the phone and issued the prescription. I can see the logic in having a "flu friend" who collects the medication, if everyone who was diagnosed went into the one chemist in my area that was dispensing tamiflu, everyone that worked there might have got it resulting in the closure of the chemist's and no tamiflu for anyone!

Having had it, I would prefer to have the jab rather than being ill again as it knocked me flat for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2009)

yes thats something else i did not add, once she was diagnosed and filled in the online questions she had a call from her GP within 10 mins


----------

